

Run Windows 8 on a credit card computer - cgallic
http://www.arnousedigitaldevices.com/newsite/

======
joshbaptiste
hmm.. I'm not sure much of the HN crowd cares to run Win8 on any sized PC,
interesting nonetheless.

~~~
melling
I really don't ever want to buy a trash can size PC again. Is there some
reason that we can't make most PC's the size of the Mac Mini? Just throw out
as much legacy as possible and make a new sweet standard. A new video card
standard is probably the hardest thing.

